# Hi guys, Super Noob Here!



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

Hi guys

This may be a lengthy thread.

First I want to tell you guys how I got into vaping and then I'm looking for some advice on starter gear.

I smoke about 2 to 3 packs a week so I'm not a heavy smoker. We went on a golf trip at the end of April for four days so I bought myself four packs (I smoke a lot when there is some socializing going on ) on the Wednesday afternoon before departing for Knysna from CT. 

One of my friends brought 2 Twisps along and said we can use the one if we want to. That was my first real experience vaping. 

To my surprise when I packed my stuff on Sunday to leave I saw I still had two full packs left. So when I thought back I realized I only really smoked on the course and not in the evenings when we had a couple of beers and that when I usually climb into cigarettes but because I used the Twisp I didn't even realize that I'm not smoking.

So I decided to get me a twisp as soon as I get home. But as I did my research on vaping I stumbled on all these incredible products and realized that the Twisp might not be the best option for me.

So guys here is what I think I'm going to get. I want something similar to the Twisp but also something I can build on in the future but for now I don't want to spend more than a R1000.

So I was looking at this. Please advise if I need anything extra.

I'm probably going to purchase everything at VapeMob cause its the closest to me.

Nautilus Mini - R399
Vision Spinner V2 - R399
Nautilus replacement coils - R40
Medium Pouch - R60
E-Juice (dont know which yet any suggestions) - R120

Any advise will be much appreciated.

Kind Regards


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Most welcome to the forum.

Your selection should be good, but I would have preferred an iStick in place of the Vision Spinner, but that would upset your budget.

A very good deal imo at the moment is the Ego One here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-one-atlantis-2-skyblue.t11449/
You get the battery plus atomizer plus 5 coil units (which are rebuildable if you want to) plus 2 free 30 ml juices plus free shipping for R770.00!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Q-Ball (20/5/15)

I would look at and Istick 30W and Subtank mini combo to.

This way you won't want to upgrade in the first week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

Yes, I saw the guys on the forum loves the Istick 30w but unfortunately that paired with the Subtank mini would be over my budget. How will my above mentioned setup compare to the Twisp? Cause the Twisp was pretty satisfying.


----------



## Q-Ball (20/5/15)

http://www.twisp.co.za/products/

Have a look at the new Twisp Aero.


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

MajorVapor said:


> Yes, I saw the guys on the forum loves the Istick 30w but unfortunately that paired with the Subtank mini would be over my budget. How will my above mentioned setup compare to the Twisp? Cause the Twisp was pretty satisfying.


The newest Twisp device (Aero) is a rebranded Ego One, which I referred to in my post above. The deal for the Ego One from Skyblue is just much more affordable.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Welcome to the forum @MajorVapor 
Glad to hear of your good experience with vaping.
Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey.

I haven't tried the Twisp Aero/EGO One that the other guys have recommended above - but several people have and have good things to say about it. Apparently it is MUCH better than the previous Twisp Clearo, which I assume was the one you were using on your trip?

Nevertheless, I can also put in a solid word for the iStick and Nautilus Mini combination. Tried and tested. Good flavour and reliable.

I think you wont go wrong with either of those 

On the juice front - that is another story. Unfortunately, finding juices you like can be a fairly long process. And the right juices makes all the difference to you enjoying your vaping. What juices were you vaping on your recent trip and how did you like it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

That Ego One special from Skyblue looks like a really good buy. 
Just watch a review video and was very impressed. 

Do they deliver to CT?


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

@Silver Yes, it was the Twisp Clearo. I mostly vaped the Rebel e-juice from Twisp. Very nice.

I'm just looking for someting compact to start of with. Something I can take to a pub or party.

I'm also driving up to the Kruger Park in 2 weeks. I dont smoke in my car so vaping would work really nice for that 6 hour drives at a time.

How long does the Ego One Battery last and can you buy just an extra battery?


----------



## Dubz (20/5/15)

MajorVapor said:


> That Ego One special from Skyblue looks like a really good buy.
> Just watch a review video and was very impressed.
> 
> Do they deliver to CT?



Yes they do deliver to Cape Town, also if your purchase is R500.00 or more then it is free delivery.


----------



## ErnstZA (20/5/15)

You can also get it @Oupa from Vapour Mountain. He is based in Brackenfell Cape Town.
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/joyetech-ego-one-kit/


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

O.K cool, looks like I'm going for the Ego One for now. I'll definitely have a look at the Istick 30w at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

Just ordered the eGo ONE from SkyBlue. Hopefully it will be here by Friday.

I'll keep you guys up to date.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

MajorVapor said:


> Just ordered the eGo ONE from SkyBlue. Hopefully it will be here by Friday.
> 
> I'll keep you guys up to date.


Way to go. You remembered to choose 2 jooses?


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

Oh no, I didn't. There wasn't an option to choose. I reckoned they just send to stock juices.


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

MajorVapor said:


> Oh no, I didn't. There wasn't an option to choose. I reckoned they just send to stock juices.


You should have specified in the notes part on checkout. Just send @Melinda a PM or email her melinda@skybluevaping.co.za. Remember to say what nic strength you want.


----------



## Melinda (20/5/15)

Thanks @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (20/5/15)

Remember that 18 mg will be much stronger on the Ego one than on the twisp. So take that in to consideration i found 6mg to 9mg was good on the Ego one. I used to use 18mg when i had a twisp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Manbearpig (20/5/15)

MajorVapor said:


> Just ordered the eGo ONE from SkyBlue. Hopefully it will be here by Friday.
> 
> I'll keep you guys up to date.



Good choice man! That is an excellent device. Make sure to wait a while after you have filled the tank with juice to avoid burning the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MajorVapor (20/5/15)

Will do tonight @Andre. 
Thanx


----------



## MajorVapor (22/5/15)

Just received my eGo One from Skyblue. Thank you very much @Melinda. I'm always hesitant to buy over the internet but your service is awesome. Will definitely do some business again.

No lets see if I can get this thing to work without killing myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## deepest (22/5/15)

Congrats on the new kit let us know how you get on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MajorVapor (22/5/15)

O.K Yeah. First impression is that it works pretty damn good.

Filled it with Skyblue's Cheery Cola. I know Cola flavour isn't everybody's thing but I've always like Cola flavoured stuff especially toffees and gummies. Cola flavour very subtle, don't really taste any cherry but that's fine. I think this might be a nice all day vape?

Very impress thus far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

